# Skitarii Force



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Just been reading Titanicus over Christmas and I'm inpsired to make a Skitarri army with support units. I am just trying to wrok out which codex to use. Im tempted to use the Marine codex, but just because of their ferocity in close combat I'll may use Orks.

I have a few ideas for model conversion, including the heavy weapon servitors and close combat skitarii. This is almost certainly just going to be a 'nice looking' army as opposed to a compeative army.

Anybody have ideas on what codex to use, other than the one's Ive mentioned, and also any other models what be welcomed.

Oh and Titanicus is a brilliant book, highly recommend reading it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought the Skitarii were just biomechanically enhanced humans?

I suppose you could either use an Inquisition Rulebook, and use the Storm Troopers represented there - a Special unit could be either the Grey Knights or Battle Sisters - representing heavily tinkered troops. The Acts of Faith could be used to suggest different peices of 'hardware' loaded onto the troops that way?

And Inquisitor could represent a Techno Magus.

Guardsmen could be used - currently with the Doctrines, there are rules for the bionics on standard troops (6+ FNP), or Carapace could be used, even Grenadiers, with Inquisitorial Support.

You take Grenadiers, and 2 Inquisitorial Storm Trooper Squads, an Inquisitor Lord, and Retinue...

They are heavily mechanised, I believe so Rhino's/Chimeras are not out of place.


----------



## mattjohndavies (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say mech, very well armed IG with lots of special weapons + upgrades as the skitari are basically very well armed IG. You could also have daemon hunters, witch hunters and SM as special units, maybe SM units with a techmarine attached to represent the bond between the the adeptus mechanicus and the adeptus astartes


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Well.. you ever think about using the Tau codex?

It seems to fit in with the whole technology think, robots could be battlesuits, Skittari= Firewarriors, Drones=Skull servitors


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Comrade has a cool take on it there. While the IG rules might work well enough the codex is being redone soon and that may all change completely. The Tau and technology link would definitely fit the bill.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm working on a similar project at the moment and have chosen the witch hunter army list as a base with Guardsmen allies. Sisters of battle make great Skittari as the good save covers their enhanced mechanics and they have better guns than guard but stat wise they aren't that much better. There are some good mech type units in the list as well so it can be a competative list.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> I'm working on a similar project at the moment and have chosen the witch hunter army list as a base with Guardsmen allies. Sisters of battle make great Skittari as the good save covers their enhanced mechanics and they have better guns than guard but stat wise they aren't that much better. There are some good mech type units in the list as well so it can be a competative list.


Actually thats not bad thinking. I did consider guard but they just didnt appear to fit the bill. They were just too weak to fit in with the description of them in the book. Also the fact that the codex is being re done, and probably without docterines means I'll lose a lot of options.

So a slight change, either WH or DH codex I think. I've started to build my first tracked heavy servitor, and will post up some WIP pics at some stage.


----------

